# Hoyt XTR / Fuel Cam timing



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Javi's method is not broken, it is still the same goal with the hybrid system today as was before. Set the draw stop timing...
When I started shooting Hoyts a few years ago I figured if I was to compete with this set-up, I needed to learn it. So I read everything I could find with the old search function and found Javi's thread. Now being a newcomer to all this tuning stuff I tried numerous times and became somewhat frustrated that I couldn't attain perfection. Yes, I could get my timing perfect but either the performance marks were not perfect or the A-A and brace weren't exactly what the tune charts called for. I thought I just wasn't gonna get it. So I went looking for more info. Soon I started seeing where guys were shooting set-ups that were under-rotated or over-rotated or had the limbs pre-loaded with a lower A-A and higher brace heigth and they were happier than larks with the perfomance. But the one factor that always remained the same was that the timing was correct. So I went back to the press and worked on getting the timing set to perfection and disregarded everything else just to see where that left me. Once done I looked at my performance marks and they were within the marks, the tiller was on, the bow had a nice feel at the wall and performed great. The A-A and brace were not perfect but neither were alot of other guys set-ups, and they set them up that way on purpose. Since that first Hoyt I have owned bows with Cam & 1/2's, XTR's, Spirals and Fuel cams and the one thing that has always been consistant is to get the timing spot on and everything falls into place. A-A, brace heigth, let-off specs are all listed as approximate specs. I feel that most folks new to this system think that because a # is printed on the tune charts, that any deviation to that just won't work. Follow the method. Set your stop timing and then set your bow to fit YOU. Sorry this got a bit long, but there have been a few threads on this subject recently and each time I read one I get flashbacks of my first experience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for that in-depth recommendation. I'll go ahead with Javi's method and go from there


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Javi's method is not broken, it is still the same goal with the hybrid system today as was before. Set the draw stop timing...
> When I started shooting Hoyts a few years ago I figured if I was to compete with this set-up, I needed to learn it. So I read everything I could find with the old search function and found Javi's thread. Now being a newcomer to all this tuning stuff I tried numerous times and became somewhat frustrated that I couldn't attain perfection. Yes, I could get my timing perfect but either the performance marks were not perfect or the A-A and brace weren't exactly what the tune charts called for. I thought I just wasn't gonna get it. So I went looking for more info. Soon I started seeing where guys were shooting set-ups that were under-rotated or over-rotated or had the limbs pre-loaded with a lower A-A and higher brace heigth and they were happier than larks with the perfomance. But the one factor that always remained the same was that the timing was correct. So I went back to the press and worked on getting the timing set to perfection and disregarded everything else just to see where that left me. Once done I looked at my performance marks and they were within the marks, the tiller was on, the bow had a nice feel at the wall and performed great. The A-A and brace were not perfect but neither were alot of other guys set-ups, and they set them up that way on purpose. Since that first Hoyt I have owned bows with Cam & 1/2's, XTR's, Spirals and Fuel cams and the one thing that has always been consistant is to get the timing spot on and everything falls into place. A-A, brace heigth, let-off specs are all listed as approximate specs. I feel that most folks new to this system think that because a # is printed on the tune charts, that any deviation to that just won't work. Follow the method. Set your stop timing and then set your bow to fit YOU. Sorry this got a bit long, but there have been a few threads on this subject recently and each time I read one I get flashbacks of my first experience.


Wow, I have been fighting this for quite a while to see if I could get all the specs perfect. I have always had the draw stops and DL perfect but none of the other specs ever ended up matching the tune charts. I am currently running my am32 4#'s low on max weight, spot on for dl, ata, the bh 7 1/8, the string an inch short and the cams over rotated to just at edge of the timing marks. I am a 30 dl and without the grip had to do this to get the e mods to be perfect. The bow is shooting 320 fps at 63#'s and 5pp. and probably about once a week someone says how quiet it is. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## HOYTHUNTER21 (Feb 5, 2011)

how did u get ur bow to shoot that fast? im just curious


----------



## anthony_14_tony (Jan 12, 2012)

*fuel cam and 1/2*

can anyone tell me if the outter holes in the cams serve any purpose as timing marks on the fuel cams


----------



## Center Punch (Aug 18, 2003)

The newer cams on hoyt bows don't have timeing marks. To get you in the ball park make sure the string & cables are the right length, measure at approx. 100 lbs. tension,also make sure the limbs are maxed all the way down (tightend). You get different A-A and brace hieght measurments if you have them backed out a turn or two.When you do these steps you will be very close to perfect specs. now go ahead and sync the cams, if you need to put a twist or 2 in or out of the cables or string to fit you better go ahead, just make sure you keep the cams in sync. I should have said that when you put the strings to spec & make sure the limbs are tightened you will have the cam timeing where it needs to be ,then you can sync them. When thats done you can change the lbs.to what you want & you'er good to go.:wink:


anthony_14_tony said:


> can anyone tell me if the outter holes in the cams serve any purpose as timing marks on the fuel cams


----------

